# Lgd?



## cajungrace (Apr 30, 2012)

We have one puppy to re-home. I think he will be a good guard dog for live stock. We are keeping his brother and so far he's doing a great job. He is a mixed breed but I'm pretty sure the daddy was a Great Pyr. He has been kept with horses, chickens, goats other dogs and a cat since we got him at 4 weeks old. He's now about 4 months old and he gets along with all of them, and LOVES the cat. If anyone is interested you can call or text Grace at 985-502-6831


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

this needs to be posted in the barter board, not here. And since you just joined to rehome the dog they probably won't let the ad stay there either since the barter board is for participating members. Good luck placing your dog but no one should even consider this dog for a livestock guardian dog. Most 4 month old dogs are good with stock. It's when they get older that you have to be concerned and with unknown parentage, this is just not a good breed to think about getting for a LGD.


----------



## cajungrace (Apr 30, 2012)

I did NOT join just to re-home this dog. I think most people would figure out since I mentioned he's been kept with goats, chickens and so on that I have a little more going on than re-homing this puppy. 
Oh and most 4 month old puppies are NOT good with livestock. They like to chase and play with everything and end up hurting if not killing smaller animals. These puppies are not my first try at finding a LGD but they are the best and most trustworthy so far. I thought there may be someone else out there that would rather try to use a rescued dog instead of promoting more dog breeding. And the "purebred" expensive dogs can be as unpredictable as any free dog. Even if you've met their parents....lol


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

well, since your only two posts here have been to find this puppy a home, you can see how it looks. The rules say if you have something to sell, you have to post it in the barter board area. And they also say that ads are only for active members of the forum...all others will be deleted. 

Anyone who is really into livestock guardian breeds tell anyone who asks to NOT take a chance on a mix breed pup, unless it's a mix of two livestock guardian breeds. Genetics play a huge roll in a pup's development and if you are mixing herding, hunting, terrier or whatever with guardian breeds you have NO idea what the end result will be. So we always warn folks against such mixes. There is nothing wrong with mixes at all, as long as they are a mix of livestock guardian breeds with nothing else crossed in. You can't tell an adult temperament from looking at a 4 month old pup.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

mix breeds especially from unknown parrentage are not a good choice at all for use as an LGD, there is a reason these breeds have been bred specifically for this job, just like all other working breeds, you would not take a border collie mix and say you have a bird dog? or a Lab mix and say you were going to herd sheep, its not a safe bet at all to leave an unknown mix breed in with stock un attended, they will make a mistake, if you feel confident in useing these dogs in this way thats on you, but dont pass them off to someone else as working LGD's


----------



## cajungrace (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, I am not trying to sell him or "pass him off". So much for neighborly help and friendly advice.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You could try posting under adoptions in the pet section . I do have to agree with the others on not using a dog with unknown parentage as a lgd. Inherent instincts don't always show up that early, and in some dogs may not until over a year old.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Grace, what breed or cross is his mother? Is she a working LGD? That would help to know. It's hard enough to find a good LGD prospect from proven parents. Good luck finding him a home, and I hope the one you are keeping works out the way you want him to.

Peg


----------

